# Best grinder for.....



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Just got a rancilio silvia, looking to pair it with a grinder , so need some advice. Will be used for espresso only on the silvia, maximum of £200- £250 at most, less if possible . New or second hand.

What do you guys suggest ? If second hand what are good prices to pay on eBay,.

Thanks in advance for all advice given .


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I got a fiorenzato f5 for £160 - really good grinder (less popular than a mazzer) but the same from what I can gather ! Grinds are really good and it is bulletproof. Worth considering !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Definitely worth considering an f5 they actually sweep the doser chamber completely clean, unlike a mazzer! They also share the mazzer pedigree as they were all once part of the same family.


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I just bought an Eureka Mignon to go with my Silvia. Very impressed so far - it's excellent (and seemingly pretty popular here). If you don't mind getting the V1 version (without timer) it's £250 new from Bella Barista.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You should work out if you want a domestic or a second hand commercial grinder. If size or aesthetics are serious considerations then domestic might be the way to go, otherwise you might want to look at a commercial machine as you'll get better overall results. For that money if you want a domestic the Mignon seems to be one of the best regarded on here.


----------



## Father_Java (Apr 24, 2013)

Have a look at:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230978909716?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619

They don't seem to turn up on ebay very often.

I have a Mignon Mk2 and am very pleased with it.

Good luck in your search


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Father_Java said:


> Have a look at:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/230978909716?_trksid=p5197.c0.m619
> 
> ...


I can believe how much this is going for, if you have the space get yourself a REALLY good commercial for the money you are looking to spend.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

crazy.. you can almost get a new mignon for that much.

A pretty little grinder, but something about it doesn't quite do it for me.

if you have space, can put up with modifying it and a little bit of hassle in day to day use, a large commercial can give you amazing tastes in the cup. My recent Nuova Simonelli MDX was a pretty big grinder at home, but where it counted, it tasted great. Lovely fluffy grinds, and easy to adjust.

I'm now looking at a Quamar M80E as my next grinder. Mazzer Super Jolly type specs, but in a package about the same size as a mini, and not much more expensive than a Vario.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah,the mignon is compact enough but so clumpy and when I sold mine and came to clean it the amount of grinds up the chute and at the back of it were more than on the Brasilia,low retention?not in my experience


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> Yeah,the mignon is compact enough but so clumpy and when I sold mine and came to clean it the amount of grinds up the chute and at the back of it were more than on the Brasilia,low retention?not in my experience


Hi if I was looking at a second hand commercial grinder what types would fit by budget if second hand? Bit of a noob so all advice greatly recieved.

Coffee chap got anything going ?

Again really appreciate all the helpful and great advice


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

the mignon is OK, forget its hopper and make your own .


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

you'd easilly get a super jolly for that money. or something like the nuova simonelli MDX that I had (which i sold for only £150). In fact most of the smaller commercial grinders (e.g. 64mm flat burrs and 300-350w motors) are going to be in your budget. Its mostly going to be down to preference in styling, ease of use and how modifiable these things are.

Me, I can't be arsed with modding, and I want something with a fairly small footprint yet, with the specs of a small commercial. The Quamar M80E is probably the best I've found. But at about £450 new.

If you don't mind dosers and mucking about a little bit to get a great end result, then a second hand commercial can really help with creating some fantastic coffee.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi , ok not sure i have the knowledge and skill to mod , but am finding out you guys are very helpful.. I tend to drink one before work, couple after work, then a few more on a Sunday and day off , so not sure a doser would be appropriate?

I would like to go best bang for my buck really, footprint and size, well and flexible.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

It really depends what you're willing to accept, what you're desire for domestic bliss is and how much you want to mod.

IMHO no commercial grinder works out the box in a home environment for low volume. Dosers need modified for cleaner sweep, hoppers need cut down or replaced and most that have dosers have no timer functionality either.

but...

a mazzer super jolly, with its doser modified for cleaner sweep, and used for single dosing, is relatively low hassle.

Next up are domestic grinders like the Vario. I like the vario its a good bit of kit. Doesnt clump really, is easy to adjust and is small. Its perfect for home use and produces a not bad tasting shot. But I have concerns over the longevity of the Vario and the parts used to make it. It doesn't feel particularly robust. But for low use, it should last years, and you'd get a used one within your proposed budget.

Much like you, I'm now trying to find a grinder i'll be happy with, and i decided that my criteria were:

-small enough to be domestically acceptable

-robust commercial style build

-no doser

-some kind of timer function

-small hopper

-63mm or greater burrs

-at least a 300w motor

-low retention

-shouldnt cost the earth (i didnt really want to spend more than the retail cost of a Vario)

The closest I found was the Quamar. 63mm burrs but unlike a mazzer mini-E, are attached to a decent sized motor, so the burrs are more aggressive than the mini and as such, grind faster. Its not quite as small as a mini, but its a fair whack smaller than a Super Jolly and has a nice shallow hopper. The only part of my criteria it didn't fulfill was price, its about £70-80 more than a vario at retail, and second hand examples just don't seem to exist! So that was my one area of compromise.

Whats my point in all this rabble... just keep researching. get advice from here, get peoples recommendations and come up with an idea of what might suit your needs. Perhaps draw up a list of what you're looking for in a grinder, what your size needs are etc.


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

shrink said:


> you'd easilly get a super jolly for that money. or something like the nuova simonelli MDX that I had (which i sold for only £150). In fact most of the smaller commercial grinders (e.g. 64mm flat burrs and 300-350w motors) are going to be in your budget. Its mostly going to be down to preference in styling, ease of use and how modifiable these things are.
> 
> Me, I can't be arsed with modding, and I want something with a fairly small footprint yet, with the specs of a small commercial. The Quamar M80E is probably the best I've found. But at about £450 new.
> 
> If you don't mind dosers and mucking about a little bit to get a great end result, then a second hand commercial can really help with creating some fantastic coffee.


M80 is available for £336 at http://www.myespresso.co.uk/product.php/384/m80-grinder-non-doser

I know they haven't got bella barista levels of customer service but it's quite a saving compared to buying elsewhere and if you buy on a credit card there's little to worry about.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

bloody hell... good spot!!!

need more info though... does he only have grey ones? the hopper in the pic is the 1.2kg model and probably the pre2012 machine with the old digital interface. SO just keen to know what he's selling before i commit any money to it!!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

that looks like a good compromise. does anyone have experience of this grinder?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I'm really not so keen on spending a big lump of money with a company that has such poor reputation for after sales service


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

indeed, but a grinder is a pretty simple beast, and they are a good £100 cheaper than the next nearest option.

Do it on a credit card and you'll have purchase insurance!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Look forward to seeing yours then shrink


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

im fighing with my morals here mate. I swore i'd never buy from that supplier! But i can't overlook a saved £100

im just waiting to find out about hopper size and if its the newest version he has, as the photos are of a pre 2012 model


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Sox the morals dude a hundred quid is a hundred quid


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

I have been looking at this grinder for a couple of months and am really tempted. I bought a silvia and a rocky from him about 4 years ago. I had to a fault on the Rocky and he swapped it no problems.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

well so far no response to my email.. but watch this space! I wont be ready to buy until the end of the month, but i'd like to get all my ducks in a row before then


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

still a slightly clumpy grinder going by a youtube video


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i think it depends on your environment, burr age, coffee type etc.

I've had a few grinders in my house that were rumoured to clump (MC2, Vario) and neither of them ever did.

Theres also a few reports that suggest the clumps do not affect pour or flavour.

if you don't want clumps.. you need a doser, or a very expensive conical doserless.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

shrink said:


> i think it depends on your environment, burr age, coffee type etc.
> 
> I've had a few grinders in my house that were rumoured to clump (MC2, Vario) and neither of them ever did.
> 
> ...


Actually the rr55 doesn't clump neither do any of the 75 mm plus grinders that I have!!!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

not sure id get away with those in my kitchen tho


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Never sacrifice grind quality for anything as trivial as a kitchen and/or partner ; )


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

shrink said:


> im just waiting to find out about hopper size and if its the newest version he has, as the photos are of a pre 2012 model


Guess that could be why it's cheaper if he's got a batch of the outgoing model to clear. Still looks like a good buy though compared with Mazzer prices


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Never sacrifice grind quality for anything as trivial as a kitchen and/or partner ; )


I already skirt on the edge of acceptability with my hi-fi, my car, the amount of shoes i own, and watches. I don't need one more thing for her to roll her eyes to


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Rolled eyes never hurt anybody lol.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok this is out of my budget of 250 though. anyone any suggestions please


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok this is out of my budget of 250 though. anyone any suggestions please


Look on ebay or somewhere like gumtree. Simple matter is, you won't get anything that great new for that price.

K10 which supposedly is no good for domestic use with a few doubles a day was ~300, you can pick up some fantastic used commercial grinders for not much at all.

I'd love to try some other grinders, but the mazzer mini wasn't in anything like the same ballpark.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ok thanks but was looking for some recommendations for second hand grinders before I scouting on ebay etc


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Mrboots2u said:


> Ok thanks but was looking for some recommendations for second hand grinders before I scouting on ebay etc


Uh, I think you'll get many recommendations. Tbh you can't go wrong with the larger commercial grinders like compak, mazzer, san remo etc.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

If you avoid mazzer you will get something for less money, that's for sure


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mr boots, suggestion. There is a forum member who buys and sells grinders, but......... He strips them down, cleans them and makes sure they work. Those are all things you will not get from Fleabay. Why not tell him your needs and budget and get something decent.

His name is Coffeechap

No, we are not related!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> If you avoid mazzer you will get something for less money, that's for sure


Iunno, people have picked up majors/royals for less than you'd expect, even the odd robur you may get lucky on.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks to all , coffee chap has been very helpful indeed, hopefully have something sorted very soon !


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> Iunno, people have picked up majors/royals for less than you'd expect, even the odd robur you may get lucky on.


I have got lucky with quite a few Titan grinders but please tell me where I can get a robur for 250 would love o squeeze it into the grindoff


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> I have got lucky with quite a few Titan grinders but please tell me where I can get a robur for 250 would love o squeeze it into the grindoff


Pot luck as I said. Tbh though, at the time I couldn't have been sure whether it was a robur or a kony, they're both pretty fricking massive and either for 250 would have been a steal, as was my k10.

All it takes is one person who doesn't know what they have.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have never seen a kony or a robur for that sort of money ever, so fair play if you found it and shame on you for not just buying them anyway!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kony rare as hens teeth in UK anyway!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

coffeechap said:


> I have never seen a kony or a robur for that sort of money ever, so fair play if you found it and shame on you for not just buying them anyway!!


I don't need another big conical








I think it was more like 300, but it was a while ago. I had no idea what i'd do with it.

My k10 needs a fresh coat of paint first.


----------

